# CT1ETE Meteo em Guimarães



## CT1ETE (26 Ago 2016 às 15:22)

Vivam,

Gostava de informar que ativei a minha nova página de registo meteo com o template Meteotemplate.
Pode ser visitada em http://paulo-pinto.com/meteo/template/indexDesktop.php

Feedback é bem-vindo!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## bmelo (27 Ago 2016 às 15:35)

muito bonita a página.


----------



## CT1ETE (27 Ago 2016 às 16:33)

bmelo disse:


> muito bonita a página.


Obrigado 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meteocaldas (9 Set 2016 às 03:16)

Olá!
Bem vindo ao mundo do excelente meteotemplate, infelizmente ainda tão pouco conhecido e utilizado entre nós.
Neste momento só existem 3 utilizadores registados em Portugal, mas estou convencido que em breve, seremos muitos mais :-)
Não sou nenhum perito, mas como já utilizo esse magnifico template há vários meses, estou bastante familiarizado com ele e aqui ofereço os meus préstimos em tudo que seja necessário.
Já terminei a tradução completa para português e portanto, para quem assim quiser (e mesmo que a homepage apareça em inglês), nas opções do template é só clicar na roda dentada (em cima à direita), escolher a bandeira nacional ... e já está! (Obs: há certas partes como descrições, previsões etc, que só existem (e existirão) em inglês, dada a impossibilidade prática de no software do template, traduzir textos tão longos e que variam com o tempo)
O criador do template, Jachym, está sempre disponível para ajudar e é uma pessoa extremamente voluntariosa.
Em resumo, fez uma excelente escolha ao optar pelo Meteotemplate e à medida que se for familiarizando com ele e instalando mais blocos e plugins, verificará isso mesmo.

http://www.meteocaldas.eu/mtp

Template: http://www.meteotemplate.com


----------



## meteocaldas (10 Set 2016 às 13:26)

... e a partir de hoje, meteo CT1ETE tambem consta na tabela com resumo simultâneo das medições de várias estações :-)

ver tópico
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...medicoes-de-varias-estacoes.8889/#post-573377

link direto
http://www.meteocaldas.eu/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## meteocaldas (2 Out 2016 às 13:35)

Amigo CT1ETE
Agradeço ter incluído o link da meteocaldas no seu bloco das estações parceiras do meteotemplate.
Entretanto e por motivo de uma oferta irrecusavel do hospedeiro, tive que mudar o domínio de .eu para *.org* e venho pedir-lhe o favor de alterar esse link para:
http://*www.meteocaldas.org*/mtp

Muito obrigado.

Tabela com resumo simultâneo das medições de várias estações online (incluindo a CT1ETE)
http://*www.meteocaldas.org*/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## Toby (20 Nov 2016 às 06:42)

CT1ETE disse:


> Vivam,
> 
> Gostava de informar que ativei a minha nova página de registo meteo com o template Meteotemplate.
> Pode ser visitada em http://paulo-pinto.com/meteo/template/indexDesktop.php
> ...



 Splendide!
Bom dominco


----------



## meteocaldas (20 Nov 2016 às 16:26)

meteocaldas disse:


> Amigo CT1ETE
> Agradeço ter incluído o link da meteocaldas no seu bloco das estações parceiras do meteotemplate.
> Entretanto e por motivo de uma oferta irrecusavel do hospedeiro, tive que mudar o domínio de .eu para *.org* e venho pedir-lhe o favor de alterar esse link para:
> http://*www.meteocaldas.org*/mtp
> ...


Por qualquer razão que desconheço, os links acima continuam a apontar para o anterior dominio.
Aqui ficam os links corretos:
Meteotemplate:
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp
Tabela comparativa estações online (incluindo CT1ETE)
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php
Um abraço


----------



## meteocaldas (20 Nov 2016 às 16:41)

Toby disse:


> Splendide!
> Bom dominco


Amigo Toby
Esses gráficos referentes a Alcobaça (e a webcam que aparece no link) são de uma estação meteorológica registada no WU?
Se estiver no WU terei muito gosto em adicioná-lo na lista comparativa de estações (http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php), para melhorar a cobertura da zona centro-oeste.


----------



## Toby (20 Nov 2016 às 20:34)

meteocaldas disse:


> Amigo Toby
> Esses gráficos referentes a Alcobaça (e a webcam que aparece no link) são de uma estação meteorológica registada no WU?
> Se estiver no WU terei muito gosto em adicioná-lo na lista comparativa de estações (http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php), para melhorar a cobertura da zona centro-oeste.



Boa noite,

Desculpar o meu mau português.
A minha estação Davis VP2 respeita as normas OMM/WMO-MF:














Link webcam : http://www.solarcamlab.com/webcam70/webcam70.jpg
Link weatherlink: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/tobyportugal/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
Link InfoClimat: http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html
Cedo, uma estação Blitzortung.
E um grande projeto com um amigo, que fabrica os solarcamlab, um detector de poluição:
Protótipo V1 : https://thingspeak.com/channels/49795
Protótipo V2 : https://thingspeak.com/channels/182605

Recupera datou-o por WU unicamente?

Obrigado


----------



## meteocaldas (20 Nov 2016 às 23:42)

Fantastique! Já adicionei o seu link weatherlink para ir comparando com a MeteCaldas.
Uma estação completissima e que realmente faz muita falta não estar divulgada no WUnderground onde poderia ser uma das estações de referência!
Eu iria sugerir que fizesse o registo e transferisse os seus dados para o Wunderground. Para os utilizadores do Weatherlink, o Wunderground tem instruções de como transferir os dados para lá.
http://wiki.wunderground.com/index.php/PWS_-_WeatherLink
Espero dentro em breve ter a sua estação no comparativo.
Um abraço.

Fantastique! .
Une station très complète et de haute qualité! C'est bien dommage qu'elle ne soit pas connue en Wunderground où elle pourrait devenir une station de reference et être comparé à d'autres stations voisines.
Pour les utilisateurs de Weatherlink, le Wunderground a toutes les instructions necessaires pour transférer les données de WL à WU.
http://wiki.wunderground.com/index.php/PWS_-_WeatherLink
A bientôt dans le comparatif?
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2016 às 13:25)

meteocaldas disse:


> Fantastique! Já adicionei o seu link weatherlink para ir comparando com a MeteCaldas.
> Uma estação completissima e que realmente faz muita falta não estar divulgada no WUnderground onde poderia ser uma das estações de referência!
> Eu iria sugerir que fizesse o registo e transferisse os seus dados para o Wunderground. Para os utilizadores do Weatherlink, o Wunderground tem instruções de como transferir os dados para lá.
> http://wiki.wunderground.com/index.php/PWS_-_WeatherLink
> ...



Boa tarde,

Na semana, farei a inscrição em WU.
Afixarei uma mensagem quando é em ordem.


----------



## Toby (27 Nov 2016 às 06:03)

Bom dia,

Desde ontem o servidor WU um problema: 
https://www.wunderground.com/person...&emailalerts=true&emailnewsletter=true&camid= 

Experimentarei de novo atrasado (não esqueço )


----------



## Toby (30 Nov 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Aí está, os mais bug ID:IALCOBAA3
Se preocupação prevenir-me.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALCOBAA3


----------



## meteocaldas (30 Nov 2016 às 11:45)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aí está, os mais bug ID:IALCOBAA3
> Se preocupação prevenir-me.
> ...


Confirmado
A sua estação é uma excelente aquisição no WU e vai servir como valiosa referência para comparar valores com as outras estações da zona.
Já está incluida na lista de estações online.
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php
en français:
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php?lang=fr
Vous pouvez aussi comparer votre station avec la station météo de IPMA à Alcobaça
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxstations.php?lang=fr


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2016 às 05:52)

Bom dia,

Genial! 
Pus o vosso link sobre InfoClimat (seguido do tempo à Portugal).

Penso que há um problema de leitura/conversão da chuva: VP2/DavisNet - > WU - > MeteoCaldas.
Ontem:
VP2/DavisNet 0.2mm  WU 0.25mm  Caldas 0.3mm
VP2/DavisNet 0.4mm   WU 0.51mm  Caldas 0.5mm
A resolução VP2 é de 0.2 (o "pas" em francês) por conseguinte medidas com 0.X ímpar não é possível.
Sobre uns uns gordos dias de chuva, vai ter surévaluation 0.05 por balanço das calhas (augets),
para 5 mm (25 balanço) vai-se ter 25x0.05 = 1.25 mm a mais por conseguinte um erro de 25%. 
Vou observar, seria necessário ver com estações outros marcas se a conversão WU for boa.


----------



## meteocaldas (1 Dez 2016 às 12:18)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> ...  por conseguinte um erro de 25%.
> Vou observar, seria necessário ver com estações outros marcas se a conversão WU for boa.


Olá Toby.
O WU trabalha com precipitação em polegadas e por isso converte o valor das estações em mm para polegadas tendo como valor mínimo 0,01"=0,254mm. É por essa razão que 0,2mm na estação darão 2,5mm no WU e 0,4mm darão 0,51mm. Por sua vez, a tabela da Meteocaldas arredonda os valores do WU a uma casa decimal e por essa razão os 0,25mm do WU aparecem na tabela como 0,3mm e 0,51 mm aparecem como 0,5mm.
Há portanto um erro visível quando a precipitação é <1mm como foi o seu caso.
Para precipitações >2mm o erro de arredondamento já é muito baixo e pode até ser nulo se o valor em mm for um múltiplo de 0,254.
Como se trata de um pequeno erro que tanto pode ser por excesso como por defeito, os valores globais registados no WU são muito exatos como se pode ver neste exemplo:
   -  Meteocaldas (registos da estação):  1 Janeiro a 1 Dezembro 2016 - precipitação: 750,2 mm
   -  Meteocaldas (registos no WU): 1 Janeiro a 1 Dezembro 2016 - precipitação: 745,7 mm
Constata-se aqui que o erro WU é mínimo (<1%) e seria ainda menor se num dia em que choveu cerca de 3mm o WU tivesse registado esse valor o que não aconteceu devido a falta de internet na estação.
Continue a testar os erros, mas estou convencido que com o decorrer do tempo, irá verificar que a % de erro para precipitações acima de 2mm é quase nula e que o WU apresentará valores muito corretos para o total da precipitação semanal, mensal e anual da sua estação.
Como explicado anteriormente, os valores de precipitação no quadro comparativo da Meteocaldas são arredondamentos a uma casa dos valores registados no WU e portanto, para valores baixos de precipitação apresentarão algum erro, mas para precipitações > 2mm os erros serão mínimos e perfeitamente aceitáveis num registo de 24horas (não cumulativo) e que se destina apenas a servir de comparativo.
Um abraço.
--------------------------------
Bonjour Toby.
Pour des raisons de faire la conversion mm pouces mm, WU a des valeurs quotidiennes arrondies pour la pluviosité en mm. WU travaille avec un pas de 0,01"=0,254mm, Cella justifie pourquoi 0,2mm de la station donnent  0,254mm à WU et 4mm donnent 0,51mm. On peut voir une erreur visible quand la precipitation est <1mm mais pour des precipitations > 2mm les arrondissements donnent des erreurs très petites.
Comme les erreurs peuvent être egalement positives ou negatives, l'enregistrement à WU donne un résultat final très précis comme vous pouvez voir en suite:
   - Meteocaldas (enregistrements de la station): 1 Janvier à 1 Décembre, 2016 - précipitation: 750,2 mm
   - Meteocaldas (enregistrements à WU): 1 Janvier à 1 Décembre, 2016 - précipitation: 745,7 mm
Si on fait une comparasion, l'erreur WU est minimal (<1%). Il serait encore plus petit si un jour ou il a plu environ 3 mm, WU aurait enregistré cette valeur, ce qui n'a pas eu lieu en raison de problemes avec l'internet à la station.
Continuez a tester les erreurs à WU, et avec le passage du temps, je crois que le total des précipitations hebdomadaires, mensuelles et annuelles de votre station, será très correct.
Le tableau comparatif Meteocaldas récupère les valeurs des précipitations enregistrées dans WU, et fait un arrondissement, de telle façon que 0.25mm dans WU iront donner 0.3mm dans le tableau et 0.51mm donneront 0.5mm. Encore une fois, des valeurs très petites de précipitation donneront une erreur visible, mais pour les précipitations > 2mm je crois que les erreurs d'arrondissement sont minimales et que on peut bien les accepter pour un tableau comparatif de 24h que n'est pas cumulatif d'erreurs.
Un câlin.


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2016 às 20:32)

Bon français  

Vou seguir aquilo, aquilo me intrincado…
Como diz a minha esposa, sou um… na Bélgica ele digo: "un emmerdeur qui veut que 1 +1 = 2" 

Boa noite


----------



## meteocaldas (3 Dez 2016 às 23:14)

bonjour Toby
A chuva de hoje deu um total de:
(La précipitacion d'aujourd'hui à donné un total de: )

*Davis WeatherLink = 29mm*






*Wunderground = 29mm*




*Meteocaldas = 29mm*





Ainda é muito cedo para demonstrar que 1+1=2, mas é um primeiro passo
Il est encore trop tôt pour demontrer que 1+1=2 mais c'est un premier pas


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2016 às 21:10)

Grande obrigado para o interesse e o esforço de modo que compreenda com o meu pobre português.

Merci, bedankt, danke  ( Na Bélgica fala-se 3 línguas )


----------

